# FOG LIGHT BULB PN??????



## 99wrangler (Feb 19, 2004)

can anyone tell me what the fog light bulb part number is for a 2001 altima SE, I want to replace them with the Ion crystal ones (yellow) so they are actually fog lights...I searched Hella's website and PIAA's web page forever?? It's the wifey's car and she has enough trouble seeing as it is...any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

www.autozone.com they have part numbers for just about everything.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Take a look in your owner's manual and that should have the bulb part no.

Troy


----------



## 99wrangler (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

you just go to any car performance shop, and u tell them what yr ur car is, and they tell you the part number and they give u the blub on the spot.


----------

